# Carpet Beetles



## DIYSCOTT91 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello this is my first go with Carpet Beetles. I finding adults like 1 a day sometimes 3-4 on a rare day. I have carpet cleaned the entire apartment with a Bissell carpet washer (big green machine 86T3) but I still find them after that.

I have not yet seen any larva and some research said you will find them concentrated in an area where they are coming from. But I am not sure where to search anymore. No larva and no concentration.

I live on a 3rd floor apartment so I don't think they are coming from outside but I suppose anything is possible.

Any ideas on how I can stamp this out?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## DIYSCOTT91 (Jun 24, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have a photo?




Hello does this link work? I submitted the photos to the facebook insect identification forum and I have since deleted the photos off my phone. It was identified as Attagenus sp.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Insect.Identification/?post_id=3098604440254847

https://scontent.fdet1-2.fna.fbcdn....=d2f7468c54b3f7d9ac62fcb0174300af&oe=5F1C032E


----------

